# Configuring syscon: keymap blanktime problem



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

During boot Configuring syscon: keymap blanktime problem it takes time in this time.Why?
What is syscon?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

sc(4) is the system console.  The delay is probably not in it, but in what's trying to run immediately after that message.  A long delay on startup, usually for sshd or sendmail, indicates that DNS is trying to resolve the hostname and, failing that, timing out.


----------



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> sc(4) is the system console.  The delay is probably not in it, but in what's trying to run immediately after that message.  A long delay on startup, usually for sshd or sendmail, indicates that DNS is trying to resolve the hostname and, failing that, timing out.


I commented ssh_enable="YES" though.
How can i get rid of that delay?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

Fix your DNS.  Adding a hostname entry to /etc/hosts may be enough.


----------



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Fix your DNS.  Adding a hostname entry to /etc/hosts may be enough.


Do you mean putting dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf ?
And the /etc/hosts may have localhost localhost.localdomain


----------



## lme@ (Nov 27, 2010)

Press ctrl+t when it hangs. It will show you what it is doing at the moment.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> Do you mean putting dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf ?



Maybe.  Do you DNS servers provide a reverse IP for your system?

`% nslookup `hostname``

(Note: those are backticks.)  For the sticklers:

`% dig `hostname``



> And the /etc/hosts may have localhost localhost.localdomain



If the lookups above failed, add an entry for your IP address and hostname (see hostname(1) and hosts(5)).  It may be enough to add your hostname to the existing line.


----------

